

Scientist Stephen Hawking To Boycott Israeli Conference - thejteam
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2013/05/08/182373478/scientist-stephen-hawking-to-boycott-israeli-conference

======
tovmeod
He should also throw away all the Israli tech he uses

